# Mark Cuban Answers!!



## truebluefan

He was prompt! Took about 90 minutes. I was very pleased and surpised!! I sent in all the questions and gave him the choice of what to answer. So here they are!! 



*TomBoerwinkle#1*

My questions:

Mark, you've done a remarkable job building a contender piece-by-piece. Besides your own team, what current team do you respect the most in terms of the management of their organization? 

If you could no longer own the Mav's, but could purchase any other NBA franchise, which would you buy, and why?


none, i would start my own league



Do you see your current position as owner of the Mavs to be a lifelong commitment? Or are you in it to win a championship (or even a few) and once that run is over, its on to something else?


Unless i just cant stand the politics of the nba, yes. Im in it for the long hall, and am committed emotionally and financially to the mavs and dallas. I dont expect the NBA to go postal on me, but you never know


Is there a ref in the NBA who, in your opinion, does an excellent job, night in and night out? If so, who?






What is your proudest moment, to date?


Every day when we walk on the court is a proud moment.



robyg1974

Here are a few questions that I have for Mr. Cuban (he's one of my favorite sports personalities, so forgive me):

1 Mr. Cuban, if every NBA team had an owner like you, the NBA would be the greatest professional sports league EVER, from both a player's AND a fan's perspective. I was wondering, though, how you get along with other owners? I assume that most of them think that you're a freak, since you are obviously a part of a different generation and you have a completely different worldview, but are there any that you have really hit it off with? And do you think that, deep down, David Stern really likes you?



I get along great with the guys who paid the most for their teams. The guys who bought them long ago, i get along fine with , but they dont have the same concerns as I do. I guess if I paid 15mm, I would look at it differently as well. But I didnt.
And David and I get along great personally. David is awesome. Its just that he needs a lot more help than just adam silver .. He has too many yes man who wont take chances. But to his credit, I think he is starting to see it. Its part of the challenge of transitioning a business that excelled ina bull market for sports rights fees to running a sports business that has to compete for dollars and ratins with thousandsof entertainment companies. Its not easy. 



2 Mr. Cuban, I found your willingness to take a stand on the shady issue of the influence that referees have on the game of basketball completely ballsy, but, unsurprisingly, we never heard anything in the mainstream sports media about your findings. Is it possible for you to share some of your ideas and findings with us, or have The Powers That Be issued a strict gag order on this issue?



sure. like any business, management of people is key to putting the right people in the right place at the right time. Sac fans know what Im talking about. ITs also key to getting the best out of your people. We have phenomenal refs. I just think we need more help in the organizational side. 




3 Mr. Cuban, what do you think about what Ralph Nader had to say about the high number of fouls called in the Lakers' favor during Game Six of the Western Conference Finals? The mainstream sports media ALSO dropped the ball on this story, as we never heard any follow-up to it. You DO KNOW that many hardcore NBA fans are convinced that some VERY FISHY STUFF was going on during the last three games of that series, don't you? Can you tell us what YOU think about what's going on here, or are you supposed to keep your mouth shut?



the game wasnt fixed. Thats crazy. We just didnt have our best refs calling the game. Just like players have to adjust to the intensity of the game, so do refs. Just like sometimes coaches put in the wrong guy , sometimes managers do as well. The guys who worked the game did their best. It just wasnt their day.
Hopefully everyone involved learn and we will benefit from that game[COLOR]




4 Mr. Cuban, did you ever seriously think that Rashard Lewis was going to end up in a Mavs uniform, or do you think he and his agent were just using you as a negotiating tool to get a better contract with Seattle? And, if Lewis HAD ended up in a Mavs uniform, what do you think his role would have been? AND, are you disappointed that you didn't get him, or are you completely unsurprised?



I really thought we had him. Then someone in his family told him it was only about money and to go for it. It was a long shot, so no im not dissappointed, so what his role would have.could have been doesnt matter, does it 



5 Mr. Cuban, exactly how much does Scott Layden grovel for Nick Van Exel?


he doesnt.


6 Mr. Cuban, training camp starts any day now, and there are still a few mildly interesting free agents out there, PLUS both Eduardo Najera AND Wang Zhi Zhi remain unsigned. I, for one, happen to KNOW that you have something up your sleeve--can you give us any hints?



7 Mr. Cuban, congratulations on finding true love, I wish you the best. Is your wife a basketball freak, too? Is she a Mavs fan?


thanks, yes andyes



8 Mr. Cuban, it's pretty obvious that your team's Achilles Heel is its interior defense. What big guys did you try to get this summer? Can you give us a few names? And do you think you'll EVENTUALLY make a move for some inside help, or are you going to stick with what you've got?



its not about names, its about team defense. Ben Wallace was the defensive player of the year. Did you see where the pistons finished in rebounding ? 1 single player can not change a team overnight. Teams change themselves by practicing 



9 Mr. Cuban, I think the key to the Mavs advancing further in the playoffs could very well be Raef LaFrentz's development. However, this guy has been one of the league's true enigmas over the past couple of seasons. What kind of player do you envision LaFrentz evolving into--a more consistent version of the player he already is, or another type of player completely?



just what we expect. A 5 who can pull the opposing 5 away from the basket and open the middle. just like vlade did against the lakers. Just like yugoslavia and argentina did against the US. We also expect him to block shots and rebound




10 Mr. Cuban, who is your all-time favorite NBA player, and why? Also, I just finished up my M.A. at IU in Bloomington, and did I hear that you went to school there? If so, were you glad to see Bobby Knight go? I find it interesting that the only two bigtime basketball personalities who have publicly discussed the shady role that referees play (and its disturbing implications) are you and Knight (during an ESPN interview with Digger Phelps a few years back).



John Brisker from the pittsburgh condors from wheni was a little kid.. I think i was the only kid in the stands back then
I did go to IU, and I think bobbywas ready to leave. I just hate the way IU handled it



Devestata


1. Do you feel Dallas is still one man away or more away from the title, and do you plan to look into adding any new players to the team? 

2. Do you expect Dirk will end up being the best player you'll see on Dallas, or do you think anyone else as good as he is will come along?


Everyone is just a healthy shaq away from winning, but i think we can beat the lakers this year. And dirk is damn good isnt he ?



TheRifleman

Mr. Cuban, I admire your love for this greatest of all games and your devotion to the NBA. 


thanks


My question is about the Mavs and their need for total defense, as in individual and more importantly, "TEAM" defense. Have you given any thought to hiring a defensive specialist like Larry Bird did when he took over the Pacers? Harter has also done wonders with the Celtics since leaving the Bird show - on that needed-to-win championships topic of "defense". I was wondering if you had any plans to do something similar to what Bird did?


we like del harris. you will see us emphasis team d a lot more this year





Spartanfan2003

Here are mine - 

Mr. Cuban, I admire you and admire your work with the Mavericks.

1.Mr. Cuban, do you see yourself going back and buying another sports team like the STARS?

hell no




2.Mr. Cuban, how did you first get interested in buying the Dallas Mavericks?



i made some money and thought what could be more fun !


3.Mr. Cuban, will you make attempts to try and get Jason Kidd back in Dallas?


no


4.M

r. Cuban, do you see yourself selling the Dallas Mavericks in the near future?



no


5.Mr. Cuban, does your wife, Tiffany, ever get involved with the team or make useful suggestions?



yes, what clothes we should sell in the gift shop (keeps our sales up !), and who we should draft (just kidding )




6.Mr.Cuban, how has your life changed scince becoming a billionare?


I get to do a lot more interviews and more people ask me for money



7.Mr.Cuban, which player on your team do you consider your best?


all of them.. you want to get me in deep **** ?




8.Mr.Cuban,being an Indiana alumni, would you hire Bobby knight, one of the greatest, to coach the Mavericks when Nelson resigns?


no




9.Broadcast.com RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



until yahoo screwed it up .... but thanks 


10.Mr.Cuban, how has the new zone defense affected your team?



it picked up the pace of the game which helped us



11.Mr. Cuban, who were your role models as a kid?



my dad




12.Mr. Cuban, who did you look up to growing up?



my dad




13.Mr. Cuban, do you think that you have a chance to beat the Lakers and win the NBA title this year?



yep, or we wouldnt show up



14.Mr. Cuban, how has the addition of so many international players affected the way your team plays?



we can swear at the refs and not get caught



15.Mr.Cuban, what are your thoughts on The Boston Celtics basketball team is being sold for $360 million to a partnership that includes venture 

capitalists Wycliffe K. Grousbeck of Highland Capital Partners and Stephen Pagliuca, a managing director of Bain Capital?


i think its great. I hope they put winning over everything else.. Boston will love them for it



Ducket

Mr. Cuban
Teams like the Mavericks and the Kings have certainly benefitted from the explosion of foreign talent in the league. In the wake of our disapointing performance in the World Championships, how do you assess the current state of basketball both in the U.S. and around the globe.

There are too many dumb*** rules over hear. We try to protect ourselves from ourselves. Coaches can do this . Players cant do that. Overseas, they play, they practice, they go to school.. Any organization that thinks they can control the world but the rest of the world doesnt care what the organization says or does is going to find themselves with a bunch of problems. What is happening overseas now is that agents are signing kids at 14,15, 16 years old to long term contracts. Then if they get a good one, they makemoney from the kid or from the team to get them out of their contract. US agents or teams can only watch. Kids in the US can only watch. Unless of course someone gets smart and starts sending US kids over there to go pro. I cant wait to see that happen and watch the NBA and NCAA just freak out. Its exacly what we deserve, and it will wake a lot of people up. Its also the only way all but the very best players can keep their fundamentals and skills at the levels of the foreign players. Overseas they can practice 6 hours , go to school and get paid to do it.. Here, they practice a couple hours, but not in the summer. Cant get paid, and have to play by rules no one thinks make sense.. Which do you think is smarter ?





toiletscrubber

Hey Mr. Cuban
If one day you become the commissioner of the NBA, what changes would you make? Such as suspending some 7-1 and 315 lbs center or hiding high voltage wire under the free throw line so anyone who steps over the line when shooting a free throw would get shock etc.


I never answer questions from someone named toiletscrubber unless i see the scrubrush in their hands first



k^2


Here's my question:

Mr. Cuban
What do you think of today' refs, and what can be changed to improve the job they do. Also, do you think the Kings got screwed out of last year's title?


if the kings hit a free throw, it doesnt matter. 



mike

Mr. Cuban
What areas do you think Officiating is the worst?



how its run. i think the refs are pretty damn good



#1Stunna


Mr.cuban do you feel your team can beat any team on any given night.



we beat them all last year. justnot at the right time



FJ_of _Rockaway


Mark

Is the CBA in what it has set out to achieve - good regulation in endeavouring to create equitable distribution or bad regulation that just interferes with the central tenents of capitalism and free trade - destroying a proprietor's basic right to spend without restriction and put the best possible product out on the floor ?


both. It has some good things and bad things. I think it keeps things in balance. It keeps bad trades from being made. It limits teams ability to steal players because of the cap. I tihnk thats good. I think the lux tax is a joke the way its structured. Revenue should be rewarded as much as cost control. ITs not


Mr. Cuban stopped right here.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Ahahahaha....Cuban kicks no mask please TBF...check out some of those answers!

Go Mark!


----------



## TheRifleman

Incredible! The man is as terse as I can be on occasion!


----------



## Jamel Irief

Yeah Rifleman, more of that Cuban arrogance.

I hate a owner that tries to overshadow his team. He is the Jerry Jones of the NBA.


----------



## johnston797

Cuban is great for the league and especially his team.

Of course, he is terse. He comes from a tech background. But give the guy credit for giving straight anwsers. It was actually very generous of the guy to spend so much time on the Q&A. 

Great work!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

TBF that was faaaaaaaaaaaaaaantastic!


----------



## BCH

Cuban fully understands the European model with developing players, and why in such a relatively short time, they have closed such a significant distance in terms of talent.

From a base way to develop talent he has a point that the Europeans do it more effectively, but the US has been fighting that for years when you look at the Olympics. 

The US (read NBA and NCAA) should come up with a good compromise.


----------



## Ghost

#1Stunna


Mr.cuban do you feel your team can beat any team on any given night.



we beat them all last year. justnot at the right time



good awnser i think they should do better this year.


----------



## Jamel Irief

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Cuban fully understands the European model with developing players, and why in such a relatively short time, they have closed such a significant distance in terms of talent.
> 
> From a base way to develop talent he has a point that the Europeans do it more effectively, but the US has been fighting that for years when you look at the Olympics.
> 
> The US (read NBA and NCAA) should come up with a good compromise.


Cuban understands this?? More like Don and Donn Nelson understand this. Cuban gets far too much credit for the Mavs sucess and it makes me sick.


----------



## shroombal

We gotta get a washington wiz to do an interview...


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>shroombal</b>!
> We gotta get a washington wiz to do an interview...


Hey! NICE GOING! YEAH! HE ANSWERED ALL 15 OF MINE! WOW! THANX TRUEBLUEFAN, I FEEL STARSTRUCK!:grinning: :grinning: :grinning: :grinning:


----------



## Crossword

Bahaha!!!!!!!! Yo toiletscrubber - can you say, "BURNED"?!

:laugh:


----------



## Guest

So is Mark Cuban going to be our last Interview celebrity or will we be going to attempt to get more guys?

Anyways major props to Truebluefan for working his butt off to get this with Cuban. Such effort should definately be appreciated. :yes:


----------



## truebluefan

chris i am trying. By the way, Portland agreed to more players and even trader Bob in a few months! that was their idea!!! So we can look forward to that. 

We also have the Bulls in about month at the earliest

But i am trying every day!!!


----------



## robyg1974

Damn, that was a good one, wasn't it, toiletscrubber?

Thanks for the hard work, T.B.F.--if you had asked me for the ONE GUY that I'd like to get a chance to ask questions, it's Cuban--good LUCK getting that kind of candor from anybody else--except maybe Charles Barkley (DUH)!

Thanks again, T.B.F.


----------



## SaTaN

*Cuban is one raw mofo!*

That would have to be the funniest interview I've ever read from a GM! There were some serious bits in there, but ya gotta love his raw attitude, it was soo funny.


----------



## Samir87

Great job TBF, although he didnt answer my question, thanx for getting him to answer some questions!

LMFAO! That was great. Mark Cuban: He might not be the smartest owner, but he is definately the most entertaining!


----------



## Ron

What a great "interview!" I found his answers highly entertaining...

...and toiletbowlscrubber, that's what you get with a fool name like that! LMAO!!!! :laugh:


----------



## aquaitious

He got you toiletbowlscrubber, I am thinking about adding it as my signature :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> What a great "interview!" I found his answers highly entertaining...
> 
> ...and toiletbowlscrubber, that's what you get with a fool name like that! LMAO!!!! :laugh:


I really like that one when i first read it!! Yep! Thats Mark alright!!!:laugh:


----------



## Wink

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> chris i am trying. By the way, Portland agreed to more players and even trader Bob in a few months! that was their idea!!! So we can look forward to that.
> 
> We also have the Bulls in about month at the earliest
> 
> But i am trying every day!!!


TBF...if you can get Steve Nash in you have my supporting member payment infact I'll pay for supporting members for me and lets say 5 others.


----------



## truebluefan

> Originally posted by <b></b>!
> 
> 
> TBF...if you can get Steve Nash in you have my supporting member payment infact I'll pay for supporting members for me and lets say 5 others.


He is one i am trying to get. Thats for sure.


----------

